# Problème envoi mail orange depuis étranger



## lauleb (26 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis expatier sur le Gabon depuis 10 jours. J'ai un accès internet local avec gabon télécom. J'ai conservé mon adresse mail orange. Je peux bien recevoir mes mails sur MAIL mais pas les envoyer. J'ai pourtant bien changer le serveur d'envoi smpt : smtp.komo.inet.ga
J'ai systématiquement un message : impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.komo.inet.ga
Le port de serveur d'envoi est 25.
Mon mari qui est sur PC arrive lui a envoyer et recevoir ses mails sans problèmes sans avoir fait de modification sur son ordinateur !!!!!!
Pouvez vous m'aider.... 

Merci par avance


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

bonjour
Sous Maill il y a peut etre d'autres reglages smtp à modifier pour CE FAI

SSL - authentification


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Août 2008)

lauleb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis expatier sur le Gabon depuis 10 jours. J'ai un accès internet local avec gabon télécom. J'ai conservé mon adresse mail orange. Je peux bien recevoir mes mails sur MAIL mais pas les envoyer. J'ai pourtant bien changer le serveur d'envoi smpt : smtp.komo.inet.ga
> J'ai systématiquement un message : impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.komo.inet.ga
> ...



... Je suis moi au Burkina et aucun problème avec fasonet avec les mêmes réglages (pop.orange et smpt.fasonet. Peut être soumettre votre problème à G.Telecom. En attendant, vous pouvez utiliser le webmail d'Orange. Essayez aussi peut être de recommencer la configuration d'un compte, desfois que ...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

ou en attendant 
créer un compte gmail , il a son propre smtp , envois indépendants du smtp du fai utilisé


----------

